# What colour do you think these cockatiel chicks will be?



## birdlover321 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everyone!
I am very excited because my two hand raised cockatiels have hatched two little babies! It is amazing because the female is 8 years old and the male only 1 years old! I find this very funny, she is a cougar 

Anyway, I was wondering if somebody could please tell me what they think the chicks might turn out to be (colour).

So the mother is a basic grey BUT she has some white speckles on her head:










Here she is laying on her new babies:










Here is the father:










And here are the babies. They both have yellow fluff! So cute:




















So if anybody could take a guess at what colour they might be, I would be so appreciative!! Thanks soooo much


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

i dunno about the color but you should really pput some bedding there 

cute babies <3


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats on the new babies! Yes, definitely need to add 2 to 3 inches of shavings for bedding. Do NOT use pine though. If you do not, these babies will develop splayed legs and also run the risk of not staying warm enough. Please do this as soon as possible. Mom appears to be split to pied and possibly white face. Dad looks to be pearl split to pied and white face too. One of your babies looks like it will be a grey, based on the large grey spot where the eyes are. It's too early to tell if pearl or pied. The other one is having fun showing his/her backside.. so can't get a look at the eyes. Hope this helps some.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Do NOT use pine though.


Pine is OK, it's cedar that you shouldn't use. Aspen is the best. Kaytee is a nice clean brand, some other brands have an excessive amount of dust which is bad. And like the others said - add bedding ASAP. You can usually find it in the small animal (rodent) department at pet stores.

Keep a close eye on the babies to make sure their leg development hasn't been affected already. Splay leg is treatable if you catch it while the babies are young and growing fast.

If the other eggs in the picture are fertile, the bedding will help keep them together and warm.

Your male is pearl and your hen is not, so all your female babies will be pearl and all your male babies won't be pearl. You'll know the sex when they feather out. You may get some pied babies too if your male is split (I can't see the tickmark myself, just pearl markings). You'll know if you have pied babies when they feather out. Neither of these babies is whiteface since whiteface babies are born with white fuzz not yellow. One baby has paler fuzz than the other so that one might be split whiteface.

If your male is split to lutino or cinnamon you could get girl babies in those colors. Lutinos are identifiable at birth since their eyes are the same color as their skin, very different than the big dark orbs of other chicks.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I've edited 2 of your pix's and put notations on them....click for a larger view.

In regards to your babies, it is too early to tell. Since the father is a pearl, any babies that are pearl will be female.

The grey baby split to pied (and pearl) is a male.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the correction Tielfan. I was always taught not to use the other also. Sometimes old habits are hard to knock off. lol


----------



## birdlover321 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everybody. I just want to say thank you all so much for all of your feedback! I listened to your advice and went in to the pet shop and bought some bedding. The pet shop owner recommended a good one to me. When I first put it in their box the parents were a little scared but now they seem happy! 

Once again thanks for all of the pictures and the advice. Lets hope the little guys turn out happy and healthy!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

keep us updated and photos of the babies <3


----------

